# Knife laws



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok, so it is my understanding that it is illegal for a person to carry a knife that opens by the push of a button (switch blade). However, Police and military personnel can, is that correct? And what is the maximum blade length for carry in Utah?


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I have always heard 6 inches blade lenght you cant carry concealed or something to that effect. A knife with a 6 inch blade and a 4 or 5 inch handle is really to big to conceal anyhow. I may be way off on this though.


----------



## x-acto (Jan 21, 2010)

> Ok, so it is my understanding that it is illegal for a person to carry a knife that opens by the push of a button (switch blade). However, Police and military personnel can, is that correct? And what is the maximum blade length for carry in Utah?


Yes, police and military personnel can carry a knife because it is for their protection. The only thing i don't know also the blade length.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I guess my main question would be if regular civilians can carry auto knives.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Seriously.. If you have one arm you are ok to carry a "self actuating knife" or a military or law inforcement. for size, check out this site. http://le.utah.gov/~code/code.htm.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

It was just a question because a buddy of mine (who is in the military) wants to get me an auto knife, and I insisted that only police or military could carry them but he didn't "agree". :lol:


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

i have another knife law question. are spring assisted knives aka flipper knives legal in utah?

these aren't switchblades and it takes more than the flick of a wrist to open.

theres three ways to open them.

theres the standard pinch the blade and pull it open
then use the finger studs and open it with one hand by pushing on the studs that will work the blade open (if your strong enough) 
and lastly theres a little nob thing built onto the blade so that when the knife is closed it stick out of the side a bit and if you pull that nob thing hard enough the blade will come out and usually swing into its locked postion

http://www.kershaw-knives.net/images/Ke ... 00x508.jpg

theres the exact knife im curious about


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes those are legal, I have a couple of them. The one you linked is a pretty sweet knife.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

lehi said:


> . The one you linked is a pretty sweet knife.


yea i got the one with the black blade and bought it from the original designer

and thanks


----------

